# Goodbye big guy, THANKS for everything....!!!!



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

too short but full of life,
You thaught and gave me everything...... 
Your character was strong and didn't allow weakness,
a few weeks before your life ended we entered the KNPV test for work, you made no mistakes, only I did.....
18 december was the day you life ended, unepected for us,
you knew and didn't wanted to bother us with it, didn't wanted to show your sickness.... 
Goodbye big guy, hope so see you again one day!!!!! 











Ace wasn't able to overwin his cancer.....

on December 18, 2009 he died because of an insulinoma....
the hypo-attack caused by the cancer affected him too much..... 
now I'm more happy then ever to have 2 of his great offspring and the knowledge that all over the world people are enjoying and loving his great offspring.....
and furthermore, not unimportant, I talked to a lot of specialists and all say that we don't have to worry that this is something inheritable, 
the big guy just wasn't that lucky in this part........


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry Carmen....I know that is tough


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. 

David


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Carmen I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved Ace. It's never easy. May he live on in his kids and grandkids. I have his grandson.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

That's too bad. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. Glad he will carry on.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry to here about the loss of your dogyour dog


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Sterkte Carmen.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Very sad to hear that.

-Cheers


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

My Condolences sorry for your loss Carmen. Never easy. I'm glad you had a bright side to the story with his progeny.Are they anything like daddy?


----------



## Petra StrUbing (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss .


----------



## Max Orsi (May 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss Carmen, I know it must be hard.

Max


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

slideshow Ace pup till end.....


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm so very sorry Carmen


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Jason Hammel said:


> My Condolences sorry for your loss Carmen. Never easy. I'm glad you had a bright side to the story with his progeny.Are they anything like daddy?



yes, his daughter I have is a copy of him in character and in looks (only "normal" of size)
next spring I start working her and I'm really looking forward to that.....

his son I have I will bring to trial coming spring (if all goes well) and he is a good mix of him and his mom....(a little less stubborn )

and I know of some great young dogs from him, who give their owners what he gave me......a great learning curve in working a dog.....and tons of love....


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Spijtig van jullie verlies, hoop dat jullie nog een hoop mooie herinneringen aan hem hebben. Wens jullie sterkte toe...


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Carmen van de Kamp said:


> slideshow Ace pup till end.....


Beautiful tribute Carmen


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

He will be missed, but never forgotten... So sorry for your loss...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I bleed with you. Most of us have been where you are now. Some of us more than once and some recently.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Sorry for your loss. Glad he will carry on.



Me too. My heart is with you, Carmen.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh Im so sorry may he live on in his progeny!!


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

awe very sorry........cancer sucks.

t


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Carmen, 

Sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Im so very sorry for your loss. They are like family and I know how much it hurts. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> Beautiful tribute Carmen


I agree, thanks for posting the link. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

Love the tribute - he looks like an awesome dog. sorry for your loss.

molly


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow Carmen, this is a wonderful tribute! Awesome music and what a dog he was. He was a true badass! I'm glad you have his offspring to live on. Take care, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Carmen. Very sad of coarse and a great video of him throughout his short time on earth. He lives on with many extremely happy owners of his offspring and quite a few on this forum. Makes me appreciate the loyalty, memories, and what a big part of our lives we devote to our dogs. I'm sure he is missed dearly and the memories are forever. Thank you Ace!


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I bleed with you. Most of us have been where you are now. Some of us more than once and some recently.


What Jerry said, It is always tough.

Thank You for sharing the tribute pics. Those were great. Man o Man he was a thick pup. Very Sturdy looking dog. Also Good choice in the music.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Losing them at a ripe old age to a terminal illness is one kind of pain that I can handle, I just did it with my 12yr old arras pegge daughter.

Losing them in their prime to a tragic accident is a whole other ballgame, I dont think that wound will ever heal completely.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Pains me to see it in print....can only imagine how you feel Carmen. My heart goes out to you.....Wonderful tribute to Ace!


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

I`m very sorry for your lose


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss, Carmen.  I lost my 11 1/2 year old boy in November. I understand the pain, and my heart goes out to you...


----------



## Tiffany Compton (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss, he was an incredibly handsome boy..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

he was a beautiful dog - my condolences


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Carmen,

Condolences to you. Sad news.


----------

